# sambda lamda



## arthur kierski (May 24, 2015)

i would like to know how much of pt (average) is present in a unit of sambda lambda-----i have the chance of having 1500units monthly
thanks in advance for any information----
regards to all
Arthur Kierski


----------



## butcher (May 24, 2015)

I am not sure if this will help or not.

http://www.ngkntk.co.uk/index.php/technical-centre/lambda-sensors/how-does-the-lambda-sensor-work/
https://www.google.com/search?q=lambda+lambda+O2+sensors+platinum&biw=1280&bih=891&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=pFFiVYzCBcmtogTRioHQAw&ved=0CCAQsAQ&dpr=1#imgrc=_
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1750


----------



## arthur kierski (May 25, 2015)

thanks Butcher,the links helped a lot------although i still have no idea of the pt yeald----i found that scrap buyers pays 0.50 dollars for each samda lamda or o2sensors-----so at least i know that it have more then 50cents of pt per unit----
regards to you from your forum friend

Arthur Kierski


----------

